# Steve Millen to Race Targa Newfoundland in a Nissan GT-R



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

For the past several years Steve Millen has competed in the New Zealand Dunlop Targa Rally in a Stillen modified Ford GT, but for 2009 the legendary race car driver will travel to the Canadian province of Newfoundland in a Nissan GT-R.

Stillen has just announced plans to enter the 6-day 1,400 mile Targa Newfoundland rally, held on the winding public (but closed for the rally) roads of Newfoundland and has already begun work on modifying its GT-R.

The company says they plan to keep some of the modifications secret but they have released some details. For starters the car will be significantly lighter and the while most of the interior will be removed, racing seats will be installed and many of the body panels will be replaced with lighter carbon fiber parts. In terms of the suspension, Stillen plans on upgrading the shocks and even using adjustable sway bars so they can change the dynamics of the car depending on the roads. An upgraded brake package from AP Racing will also be installed.

Finally, Stillen intends to increase the power of the GT-R with a new performance exhaust, ECU tuning and upgraded intercoolers.

Held for the past 7 years the Targa Newfoundland continues to grow as it provides the sort of on-road thrills that are normally either illegal or tend to happen in other parts of the world.

More: *Steve Millen to Race Targa Newfoundland in a Nissan GT-R* on AutoGuide.com


----------

